# Happy Birthday Stosh!



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh turned 5 yrs old today! For those of you who have known us all this time, I have to thank you for your support and good wishes during the difficult time after he was shot. Who would have thought he would not only recover but do so well? I don't know what I would do without my big red fluffy herding maniac of a goof ball


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy Happy Fifth to Stosh! You need to add a couple photo's to his thread!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know Stosh's story....I would love to hear it though! Can you post that as well as a few pictures please  happy 5th B-day Stosh!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Briefly- my neighbor shot Stosh in the head when he was a year old. The bullet went in under his left eye and exited on the other side of his head under his right ear. It was a miracle he survived and kept some of his eyesight. His only lasting problems is a destroyed nostril that doesn't produce moisture so he's on medication for that. I'll have to try to remember how to post pictures!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Stosh!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Bday Stosh!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Enjoy your day Stosh...hope you got a nice treat...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Stosh!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

happy birthday, Stosh! (and we want new photos!!)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy BD Stosh! I can't believe he is already 5 years old! Time truly does fly.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I remember when Stosh was shot. I am so thankful that he has recovered and is celebrating his 5th B-Day. Happy Birthday handsome!!!!!


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Stosh!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do indeed remember Stosh's story ands I am happy to hear he is 5 and doing well!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Stosh!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy belated birthday stosh; Im shocked to read that your beautiful boy was shot
in the head. don't want you to relive the event, but just curious, was this accidental? I hope. well makes 5 years very special indeed, and yes pictures please


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stosh!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday Stosh! Wishing you lots of fun and yummy things to eat.


----------

